# V9 Features: Tesla Arcade (was Atari)



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for the big Version 9 release, we are going to have dedicated feature specific threads. Please use the MEGA thread for general fw discussion, using these for known specific features once the fw is being used.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

No mention of Atari games on the V9 page, but on the Tesla Blog it says the games are hidden:

_Classic arcade games from Atari are now discoverable as hidden Easter Eggs. If you can find them, your car becomes a game console with controls on the touchscreen and steering wheel. Happy hunting!_​
Who knows where to find them?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> No mention of Atari games on the V9 page, but on the Tesla Blog it says the games are hidden:
> 
> _Classic arcade games from Atari are now discoverable as hidden Easter Eggs. If you can find them, your car becomes a game console with controls on the touchscreen and steering wheel. Happy hunting!_​
> Who knows where to find them?


No one wants to take the fun of you finding it away from you by spilling the secret!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> No one wants to take the fun of you finding it away from you by spilling the secret!





Spoiler: This is why we have the SPOILER code!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

No one tell him.


----------



## Kevin W. (Jul 6, 2018)

Doesn't having a dedicated page for easter eggs sort of defeat the point of having easter eggs? lol


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kevin W. said:


> Doesn't having a dedicated page for easter eggs sort of defeat the point of having easter eggs? lol


Unless it's not there, but then again I've already seen screenshots showing it is right there


----------



## dragonvoi (Jun 30, 2018)

Spolier alert... Oh wait y'all already know where the Easter eggs are.


----------



## Baymax3 (Jun 6, 2018)

So where do we plug in the Xbox Controller. The Boring co is already using one to control heavy machinery  
https://hypebeast.com/2018/9/the-boring-company-xbox-controller-steers-machine


----------



## 1tallguy (Nov 29, 2017)

Baymax3 said:


> So where do we plug in the Xbox Controller. The Boring co is already using one to control heavy machinery
> https://hypebeast.com/2018/9/the-boring-company-xbox-controller-steers-machine


Why use an Xbox controller?


----------



## dragonvoi (Jun 30, 2018)

i wish they had galaga...


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

The games look great full screen but are hard to control with the steeering wheel. I can’t figure out how to play more than one game with full screen on either. Hopefully these get improvements over time. Lunar Lander was the easiest to play for me in full screen mode.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> The games look great full screen but are hard to control with the steeering wheel. I can't figure out how to play more than one game with full screen on either. Hopefully these get improvements over time. Lunar Lander was the easiest to play for me in full screen mode.


Whoa, they SOUND great too (at least Lunar Lander--haven't tried the others).

I am happy that these appear to be the actual arcade games and not the Atari 2600 ports.

I was wondering how you controlled it while in full screen. Glad you mentioned it's the steering wheel. Now I'll have to figure that out.

One question though...I had been Bluetooth streaming from my phone prior to popping into a game. After I exited, my phone audio was no longer audible. I submitted a bug report. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I expect this thread to devolve into a high score competition...


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I wish there was an HDMI in, I would plug in my NES Classic


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Yay! Asteroids and Centipede! My two favorites. Elon listened to my tweet (right). Now I just need v9 to try them out.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MGallo said:


> Yay! Asteroids and Centipede! My two favorites. Elon listened to my tweet (right). Now I just need v9 to try them out.


I'm not a fan of Centipede but I'll challenge you to the high score on Asteroids any day......well, any day after I get the update!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> I was wondering how you controlled it while in full screen. Glad you mentioned it's the steering wheel. Now I'll have to figure that out.


Turns out this is not straightforward at all (and maybe even a little buggy)--and I don't think it's because I'm above a certain age where using a gamepad controller is second nature. I can't figure out how to move the Missile Command cursor at all with the steering wheel.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

love the Atari games but it really seemed like Pole Position was the game best suited for this car, and Elon even tweeted that he was testing it out. a bit disappointed it wasn't included.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

tipton said:


> love the Atari games but it really seemed like Pole Position was the game best suited for this car, and Elon even tweeted that he was testing it out. a bit disappointed it wasn't included.


This is Tesla we're talking about. They never release everything at once, it needs to be like a TV series. How else would they keep us drooling for the next episode update?


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Turns out this is not straightforward at all (and maybe even a little buggy)--and I don't think it's because I'm above a certain age where using a gamepad controller is second nature. I can't figure out how to move the Missile Command cursor at all with the steering wheel.


you don't use the steering wheel. You have to use the screen and your finger on the screen to point.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

slotti said:


> you don't use the steering wheel. You have to use the screen and your finger on the screen to point.


I feel like Asteroids is easier with the steering wheel buttons. Missile command seems to work better with the screen controls.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

slotti said:


> you don't use the steering wheel. You have to use the screen and your finger on the screen to point.


While in full screen mode? I tried that but it didn't seem to work Maybe it registered as a swipe or a double click or something.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tipton said:


> love the Atari games but it really seemed like Pole Position was the game best suited for this car, and Elon even tweeted that he was testing it out. a bit disappointed it wasn't included.


How do you know that is not the hidden Easter egg?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> While in full screen mode? I tried that but it didn't seem to work Maybe it registered as a swipe or a double click or something.


I guess the trick is you need to point at the plus cursor and drag it.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

Silly question, but is the 'high score list' actually a live list sent out to all Teslas with V9? I had a good run in Centipede an hour ago and it looked like I got top score ... does anyone see 'JK' with 21,341 points?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Kermit said:


> Silly question, but is the 'high score list' actually a live list sent out to all Teslas with V9? I had a good run in Centipede an hour ago and it looked like I got top score ... does anyone see 'JK' with 21,341 points?


This would be great! But even the high score I set after receiving 39.6 was wiped out when I got the 39.7 update.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

Rich M said:


> This would be great! But even the high score I set after receiving 39.6 was wiped out when I got the 39.7 update.


I'll take a page out of the Costanza playbook and never update again!!


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

so 173 yesterday (10/12) and 72 in the last three hours on Teslafi 7.8% the implication being 7,800 cars have been updated (assuming 100k cars in the fleet roughly)

nothing here yet, not that I am anxious or anything


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

These are the controls I figured out so far for full screen:

Centipede - Drag your finger on the touch screen to move your guy, and press the left steering wheel button to fire.
Asteroids - Rotate the left roller to spin, press the left roller to fire, and move to one side for thrust, and the other for hyperspace. I don't remember which was which.
Missile command - Drag your finger to move the target. On the left steering wheel control press to fire from the center launcher, push left for the left launcher, and right for the right launcher.
This reminds me of pirating games on the Apple II in the 80s, with no instructions and no discussion forums. Just press buttons until you figure it out.

On mine, the volume resets to the same high level when switching games.

Are the steering wheel controls designed to handle the rigors of button mashing?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

JML said:


> Are the steering wheel controls designed to handle the rigors of button mashing?


If not the warranty is designed to replace the steering wheel....MASH AWAY!


----------



## George K (Feb 19, 2017)

Are there any instructions for the games and other features of the new updates?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

TeslaTari is here! Yay!!


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

JML said:


> These are the controls I figured out so far for full screen:
> 
> Centipede - Drag your finger on the touch screen to move your guy, and press the left steering wheel button to fire.
> Asteroids - Rotate the left roller to spin, press the left roller to fire, and move to one side for thrust, and the other for hyperspace. I don't remember which was which.
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. Seems like a recipe for early retirement if the buttons, essentially like a test an automaker would do - 10 years of normal usage in a month for a nostalgic oldtimer like me.

Btw, quick pressing either steering wheel button is hyperspace on Asteroids.


----------



## Teslaroni (Oct 9, 2018)

Seriously, does anyone know whether Tesla charges us $0.25 Everytime we play one of these Atari games??


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Teslaroni said:


> Seriously, does anyone know whether Tesla charges us $0.25 Everytime we play one of these Atari games??


Seriously.....I sure hope not because I owe them a bunch of money now!!...lol. No, they do not charge you for the games.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone figured out how to start a new game with it still in full screen mode? I keep having to go back to the small screen, start the game, then back to full screen.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Whoa, they SOUND great too (at least Lunar Lander--haven't tried the others).
> 
> I am happy that these appear to be the actual arcade games and not the Atari 2600 ports.
> 
> ...


I noticed the audio problem as well. Doesn't seem to matter what source you were listening to prior to playing the games, once you exit the games, regular entertainment audio doesn't work again until you restart the car or reboot the GUI.


----------



## Teslaroni (Oct 9, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Seriously.....I sure hope not because I owe them a bunch of money now!!...lol. No, they do not charge you for the games.


Thanks 3v - would be cool if Tesla tracked & combined all our high scores and awarded the top 3, aka 'Ready Player One'.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Teslaroni said:


> Thanks 3v - would be cool if Tesla tracked & combined all our high scores and awarded the top 3, aka 'Ready Player One'.


Yes it would and I like your idea but people would get seriously tired of me winning all the time .


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Andrew Foord said:


> I noticed the audio problem as well. Doesn't seem to matter what source you were listening to prior to playing the games, once you exit the games, regular entertainment audio doesn't work again until you restart the car or reboot the GUI.


the only audio issue I've noticed related to Atari, is when the app opens, there is an audio pop (like back in the day when you would plug in/out the ¼" audio jack). but my stereo audio resumed normally after exiting the games.


----------



## xmetal (May 22, 2017)

Not sure about the other games, but in full screen Centipede you can actually turn the steering wheel to move your guy back and forth (not talking about the scroll buttons, but actually steer the car)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

xmetal said:


> Not sure about the other games, but in full screen Centipede you can actually turn the steering wheel to move your guy back and forth (not talking about the scroll buttons, but actually steer the car)


Awesome...looks like I'll be replacing tires much sooner than usual!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

So I couldn't resist, and tried Centipede with the steering wheel tonight...WOW. Instant high score. So much better control!
It is just using the torque sensing that autopilot uses, no need to push hard enough to move the wheels.
Now I'm really excited for Pole Position


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

I just started having a strange bug with Lunar Lander. I rotate the lander to vector thrust and when I initiate thrust the lander rotates on it's own to the default orientation 90 degrees to the vertical. I've rebooted the screen a couple of times to no avail and this has happened over multiple sessions over the course of several days. Lunar Lander worked fine for the first several days after the v9 update.

I played some asteroids and did not observe any control issues nor do I have any issues with other functions using the scroll wheels so it's my belief there is no issue with the scroll wheels themselves.

Anyone observe this behavior?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Craig Bennett said:


> I just started having a strange bug with Lunar Lander. I rotate the lander to vector thrust and when I initiate thrust the lander rotates on it's own to the default orientation 90 degrees to the vertical. I've rebooted the screen a couple of times to no avail and this has happened over multiple sessions over the course of several days. Lunar Lander worked fine for the first several days after the v9 update.
> 
> I played some asteroids and did not observe any control issues nor do I have any issues with other functions using the scroll wheels so it's my belief there is no issue with the scroll wheels themselves.
> 
> Anyone observe this behavior?


I've found the controls for Lynar Lander to be a bit squirrels at times. It's a little tricky to predictably rotate the lander. A few times I've found the lander nearly rocketing off into space with barely a scroll wheel button press. I must do more research.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I just got my best score yet on Lunar Lander - 3705.
My youngest son cheered me on


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Funny things that have happened while playing Teslatari:

1. Started up one of the games and it caused a reboot, leaving the windshield wipers running at full tilt (I made a funny... game... tilt...)
2. Played Centipede and seemed like it would never end as I kept getting extra lives. What was actually happening was the game was restarting over and over again, briefly showing the high scores screen for a few milliseconds before starting to play again. Went on for about 10 minutes before it finally stopped and NO, I didn't get to keep all the points!
3. Played Centipede and the shooter got stuck on. Not sure how, but that made it easier for me to play for sure!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I've found the controls for Lynar Lander to be a bit squirrels at times. It's a little tricky to predictably rotate the lander. A few times I've found the lander nearly rocketing off into space with barely a scroll wheel button press. I must do more research.


Try using the steering wheel to control the rotation (not sure if this always worked, but it does for me now). I noticed the squirrely behavior when using the scroll wheels to rotate, but the steering wheel seems to work fine.

I also remember that the original game had an "abort" button that would automatically orient the lander to vertical and perform a full thrust burn. I haven't experimented enough to figure out what control this button is mapped to.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Random notes on Pole Position:

1. You use the brake as the gas pedal in the game, which means your Model 3's brake lights will blink on and off as you play.

2. If you play while your Model 3 is plugged in, you will get repeated "Unable to Drive" warnings in your driver information area (see image below).

3. The Tesla signage, Martian landscape, and occasional BFR make this version much more compelling than the original.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> 1. You use the brake as the gas pedal in the game, which means your Model 3's brake lights will blink on and off as you play.


or if you have a red car, not a problem, because you can't see the lights anyway


----------



## bottomsup (Aug 20, 2018)

Hilarious


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Random notes on Pole Position:
> 
> 1. You use the brake as the gas pedal in the game, which means your Model 3's brake lights will blink on and off as you play.
> 
> ...


My highest score is like 12500 (ish) . . . but I know I can do waaaaay better


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

So no more pole position. Maybe they’re tweaking it to better work with the usb controllers.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I thought I was pretty good

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097165297092448257
and then Teslavernon blows me out of the water !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097204516552753152


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

2Kap said:


> So no more pole position. Maybe they're tweaking it to better work with the usb controllers.


Yeah.  Did Models S and X ever get it?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I mean to post more on this stuff but never get around to it. But something came to my attention today that forced my hand!

NO MORE POLE POSITION!!! What the heck!??!??!?!?!?!? I scan the forum for software news periodically. I didn't see this one. What happened? Why did it disappear?

On the positive side, the seat heaters now work well via the app. No more mystery on what seat will be on when me and the fam get in the car. Glad this has been fixed.

I bought AP -- the shimmy going around curves has been significantly reduced. Pretty cool that the car gets better and better.

But, to repeat, no more pole position!!

OK, finding that there is some press on this now ...

https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-pole-position-atari-easter-egg-removal-licensing-issues-11569412/

I was able to consistently qualify for the first race. Came damn close to even finishing the first race but never quite made it. Scores north of 20,000 were not too uncommon.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105002864898793472


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah hoping for Outrun


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah. I had a hard time understanding how it got into the cars before the lawyers gave the okay. Seeing Tesla’s recent track record, I understand now.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Yeah. I had a hard time understanding how it got into the cars before the lawyers gave the okay. Seeing Tesla's recent track record, I understand now.


Don't be so quick to crucify Tesla over this. It happens even to very large media companies, and way more frequently than anyone thinks. All it takes is one entity in a partnership that no one knew about registering a protest.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Don't be so quick to crucify Tesla over this. It happens even to very large media companies, and way more frequently than anyone thinks. All it takes is one entity in a partnership that no one knew about registering a protest.


You're right.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Don't be so quick to crucify Tesla over this. It happens even to very large media companies, and way more frequently than anyone thinks. All it takes is one entity in a partnership that no one knew about registering a protest.


Tesla also has (or maybe had) a policy where the Service Manger/Lead would take a customer car home for the next to test. I brought that one up as a horrible practice and a big liability and was told legal would review it, so me thinks they may jump without legal from time to time


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tesla also has (or maybe had) a policy where the Service Manger/Lead would take a customer car home for the next to test. I brought that one up as a horrible practice and a big liability and was told legal would review it, so me thinks they may jump without legal from time to time


I didn't say it wasn't possible, just that it's not the only possibility. I've read about large media companies having to fight over rights to stuff they thought they had permission to use. If they can have an occasional slip-up because of it, so can Tesla. Sometimes it can be as simple as that they fully had the rights to use the game, but that a certain credit was required to be displayed prominently (or phrased a certain way), and the owner decided the end result wasn't sufficient.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Super Breakout is coming!!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Super Breakout is coming!!


And Tempest, which hopefully is well suited to the steering wheel!


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

And I saw gravitar in the video too


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

I miss Pole Position


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Super Breakout is coming!!


Whaaat‽ The new UI looks a lot more inviting. Also, this felt very much like a traditional TV ad-but not!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Super Breakout is coming!!


But does it run Crysis...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Lunar Lander is frigging hard! 

That is all.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

While we're at it, does anyone know how to activate the Superzapper in Tempest? Pushing both buttons at once on the steering wheel doesn't seem to do it, and I didn't see it listed in the instructions before playing. That's a big missing feature for that game, though, if there's no way to use it. (Hyperspace in Asteroids, on the other hand, works just fine with the two button push.)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

In the latest Ride the Lightning Episode, Elon mentions they are working on a dune buggy driving game, as well as porting Cuphead


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

racing coming to TeslAtari

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139254109565886464


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

They showed video of CupHead too...
Looks like the Rally is very much MarioKart inspired...awesome






The interface also shows Toybox and Arcade



http://imgur.com/beCFYE5


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141041018835353600


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

great. now I have to buy my 8 year old a Tesla as well. Thanks Elon.


----------



## japhule (Apr 14, 2018)

The Verge has a video of the new Tesla Arcade.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beach Buggy game is good! I hope they keep adding games with good graphics like this. Atari stuff was nice
but got boring quick for me.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

I get the feeling I'm in the minority. But all the arcade games in the world mean nothing to me. And if I had any say in it, I'd can the arcade software engineers and hire more fsd software personnel. 
I appreciate the effort of providing icing on the cupcake and it must be a fairly inexpensive endeavor but that is all it is, sugar on an already sweet (car) treat.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

brur said:


> I get the feeling I'm in the minority. But all the arcade games in the world mean nothing to me. And if I had any say in it, I'd can the arcade software engineers and hire more fsd software personnel.


Adding games and other "toys" are the types of things software engineers do in their free time, just for the heck of it.
Sometimes, people like the results and Tesla decides to actually incorporate it into the product.

In other words, I don't think Tesla hired anybody to work exclusively on video games - it's a few peoples' side hobby.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

brur said:


> I get the feeling I'm in the minority. But all the arcade games in the world mean nothing to me. And if I had any say in it, I'd can the arcade software engineers and hire more fsd software personnel.
> I appreciate the effort of providing icing on the cupcake and it must be a fairly inexpensive endeavor but that is all it is, sugar on an already sweet (car) treat.


I _know_ I'm in the minority of Tesla owners, in that I don't own a smart phone and never have. I do have an iPad, which I use as my phone key. But I don't have any music playlists on it, and I can't make or take calls while I'm in the car. I also don't have a garage, so I don't have Homelink. Oh, and I have AP but not FSD.

But that doesn't mean that if I had my say, I'd lay off everyone that works on, say, making phone calls or integrating smart phone music lists, or Homelink. I want Tesla to be successful in the mass market, and all those things contribute, even if they don't help me personally.

And as you say, the games are probably not a big effort. In fact, I suspect a lot of the effort they do take is from whomever works on securing the rights to the games...and those are not people who would otherwise be coding. Since Tesla doesn't run advertising in the conventional sense, I think that's a closer equivalency: Tesla decided to go without conventional ad people but does more of this kind of thing.

Of course, there do have to be some "arcade software engineers." But I have the feeling those are a dime a dozen compared to getting people who really know how to work on FSD features. As some have suggested, it might even be a kind of "trainee" job, from which talented people can eventually work their way up to more mission-critical car systems.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Incidentally, it's time to rename this thread to "V9 Features: Tesla Arcade"!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Incidentally, it's time to rename this thread to "V9 Features: Tesla Arcade"!


Good idea!
Done.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Of course, there do have to be some "arcade software engineers." But I have the feeling those are a dime a dozen compared to getting people who really know how to work on FSD features. As some have suggested, it might even be a kind of "trainee" job, from which talented people can eventually work their way up to more mission-critical car systems.


I've got a theory (not bunnies) that Tesla recently hired a number of software engineers, possibly for the visualizations needed for FSD, that have extensive arcade experience. In order to get them used to Tesla's operating system, graphics, software development processes, and source control systems, they asked those engineers to work on these games. The software engineers learn the things they need to know to work on Tesla systems, and Tesla gets features like this that create a lot of buzz.

Think of it as a cross between training and advertising.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

chess coming to the arcade


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> chess coming to the arcade


I don't understand why Tesla publishes these advertisements so far in advance to actually releasing the functionality. There are no new detections on TeslaFi that would show this release is actually being rolled out to end users. The same thing happened with Dog Mode. Potentially a personal preference but they should actually have the release ready to go and have started the roll out before making the claim "Chess begins rolling out to the Tesla Arcade globally today"


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> I don't understand why Tesla publishes these advertisements so far in advance to actually releasing the functionality. There are no new detections on TeslaFi that would show this release is actually being rolled out to end users. The same thing happened with Dog Mode. Potentially a personal preference but they should actually have the release ready to go and have started the roll out before making the claim "Chess begins rolling out to the Tesla Arcade globally today"


You haven't figured out by now that "today" in Musk-anese Translates to "sometime soon".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> You haven't figured out by now that "today" in Musk-anese Translates to "sometime soon".


That actually seems overly optimistic to me.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> That actually seems overly optimistic to me.


or just "sometime" without the soon. or soon-ish


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

But this isn't Musk tweeting. This is the social media department. They have complete control over this. I know its a stupid thing to get hung up on, but I don't get it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

everything that comes out of Tesla's social media department (fill in ANY Tesla department here) has Elon's fingers in it.


----------



## LeftCoastRN (Jan 10, 2021)

DocScott said:


> While we're at it, does anyone know how to activate the Superzapper in Tempest? Pushing both buttons at once on the steering wheel doesn't seem to do it, and I didn't see it listed in the instructions before playing. That's a big missing feature for that game, though, if there's no way to use it. (Hyperspace in Asteroids, on the other hand, works just fine with the two button push.)


Did you ever figure this out. I love classic Tempest, but every time "Superzapper Recharge" comes up, I wish I knew how to use it on the game in my Tesla. Thanks!


----------

